# Mini PC with full FreeBSD support



## Deever (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi folks!

I'm planning to (partially) switch to FreeBSD on the desktop too, and am still looking for a small PC like the ZOTAC ZBOX ID12 [1], but with full FreeBSD support and maybe a maximum of 8 or 16 GB of RAM (instead of 4). On the box below the Atheros-based WiFi card is unfortunately not supported. I have not tested installing more than 4 GB of RAM yet. Do you have experience with one of these mini PCs and could you recommend it?

Greetings,
/dev

[1] http://www.zotac.com/in/products/mini-pcs/zbox/intel/product/intel/detail/zbox-id12-plus-5


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a Zotac ID42 and it runs FreeBSD 9 and 10 just fine. I haven't tried the wireless as I don't need it but everything else simply works. I think most (if not all) of the Zotac boxes should run FreeBSD without issues.

The amount of memory doesn't matter, but if you want to use more than 4 GB make sure it's a 64 bit capable CPU. Only FreeBSD-amd64 is usable with more than 4 GB.

Note: FreeBSD-amd64 also runs on Intel CPUs. Intel calls it "Intel 64" or EM64T. But it's basically the same thing as AMD64.


----------



## Deever (Nov 7, 2014)

SirDice said:


> I've a Zotac ID42 and it runs FreeBSD 9 and 10 just fine. I haven't tried the wireless as I don't need it but everything else simply works. I think most (if not all) of the Zotac boxes should run FreeBSD without issues.


Mostly without issues. As said, wireless doesn't work on the ID12 I have running here, but everything else does. Would you mind trying to bring it to work? Or maybe I'll just buy ID42...



SirDice said:


> The amount of memory doesn't matter, but if you want to use more than 4 GB make sure it's a 64 bit capable CPU. Only FreeBSD-amd64 is usable with more than 4 GB.
> 
> Note: FreeBSD-amd64 also runs on Intel CPUs. Intel calls it "Intel 64" or EM64T. But it's basically the same thing as AMD64.


Sure. It even has VT-X. Time to tame bhyve with it! 

Greetings,
/dev


----------



## Oko (Nov 7, 2014)

Their specifications leave much to be desired. I would not buy hardware from people who don't know how to post computer specifications. The only useful information was that the CPU is an Intel Atom D525 (dual-core) (1.8 GHz). I have a bunch of Supermicro servers built around the Atom D525 (dual-core) (1.8 GHz), typically with 4GB of RAM and a dual 1 Gigabit Intel LAN controller (make sure they give you the Intel 1 Gigabit dual controller, not some Broadcom crap).  All of them run OpenBSD (I have not tested FreeBSD on them). I like them a lot and for $300 a piece, which is what I paid for them, I don't think you can get better network hardware. I was quoted over $600-$700 by Axiomtek for similar hardware.

Now how good are they as a desktop is hard for me to say. I have never even run X on them. It also depends on what you want to do with it. If you are going to do lots of video/audio editing and work with it I would be little careful with Intel Atom and probably get something with more muscle.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 13, 2014)

SirDice said:


> I have a Zotac ID42 and it runs FreeBSD 9 and 10 just fine. I haven't tried the wireless as I don't need it but everything else simply works. I think most (if not all) of the Zotac boxes should run FreeBSD without issues.
> 
> The amount of memory doesn't matter, but if you want to use more than 4 GB make sure it's a 64 bit capable CPU. Only FreeBSD-amd64 is usable with more than 4 GB.
> 
> Note: FreeBSD-amd64 also runs on Intel CPUs. Intel calls it "Intel 64" or EM64T. But it's basically the same thing as AMD64.



Wow, thanks for this. I have been casually searching for a smaller footprint device.

On a side note: has anyone tried FreeBSD on UDOO? I'm not interested in desktop use, but certainly appliance use.


----------

